# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Vikend posvojenja u osijeku

## Adopta

Prilika za razgovor o posvojenju i drugim temema koje se za nju vežu

PETAK, 06.03.2015.

Esseker centar, Ribarska 4, 1., Osijek
	17:30-18:30 	PROJEKCIJA FILMA “USVAJANJE ODOBRENO”
18:30-19:30 	OKRUGLI STOL NA TEMU IDENTITETA


SUBOTA 07.03.2015. 	09:00- 16:00 	ADOPTAONICA – stručna priprema za potencijalne posvojitelje
Zatvorena grupa

SUBOTA 07.03.2015. 	11:00-12:00 	 Čitaonica i crtaonica, GISKO, Europska avenija 24, Osijek 

(prvenstveno za djecu od 5-11 godina, ali i za mlađe, za roditelje, za bake i djedove...)

----------

